# A-Team Van



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been watching the A-team on ch.330 on direct t.v. and I have been thinking of making a van like the one they have in the show.

anyone know which van model could be made to look like that van?


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Specs

http://www.classictvcars.com/gmc-van.php

The model

http://www.rocketfin.com/model_museum/a_team_gmc_van.cfm

Maybe this with some work even though it's 6 years too early.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBVAA&P=ML


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I would have to ride the bus down to the hobby shop to see if they have any of the models, even ones that could be converted into the van. I might see if I can get a Revell 
kit. that could be used.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got the A-team playing right now, I'll try to get some photo while it's playing.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

AMT/Ertl produced an A-Team Van kit back in the 80s; it was reissued in 2002. There are quite a few of them on evilBay currently but they're pretty pricey, especially if they're sealed. Knowing how Revell and AMT love to reissue kits under different names, you might have better luck finding an AMT kit that'll require less modification.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This photo was taken of the t.v. screen.


----------

